# Live feed and switch live to light at intermediate switch 2 plate



## BradStark (10 mo ago)

I’m sure I’ve seen this before 
I’m using a 2 plate method but I have the feed and light ate the intermediate switch 
Will this work connecting to the strappers like I would at the two way switch


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

what is the device above the light ??
what is the top center device ??
is there a device on the top left ? or is it intentionally removed ?
i recognize the top right device as a switch with 3 wires (i think you call that a 2-way ?)


----------

